# Dun Faded My Genes and my mare Joy



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know anything about the stallion, or his progeny. I just want to say that when stallion owners use images to promote their stallion that have clearly been 'shopped, it rings alarm bells for me. I wonder what the stallion looks like in a real photo before it gets edited, and if all they are trying to hide is a not amazing background. If the stallion is worthy of having his testicles, they should be confident to show the originals.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

There are some regular pictures of him too also a couple YouTube pics of him performing. I know he is nice without the Photoshop. So in not too concerned about that. He is the first perlino to place at the AQHA world show I think in reigning I believe but it was something having with cattle lol. He is also AQHA's top 10 color producing sires.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Correction it was roping his foal are also incentive fund eligible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out this video on YouTube:

Dun Faded My Genes 2010 - YouTube 

Can't seem to post video on phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Chiilaa. Add in to that though that there is not one conformation shot publicly available of him. I would look elsewhere. Those things are a _major_ turn off IMO.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What makes you want to breed your mare? Her conformation isnt very good. Idont want to offer a critique since this is not the section for it, but I am compelled to suggest buying a baby in the color you'd prefer with the breeding you'd prefer. Just my 2 cents, not trying to be rude.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah thats true I've been thinking about what you said about the confo shots. I think I'll email her and see if I get some pics of him. If not then I think your right and i think ill probably get on the hunt. And those pics aren't very good confo pics she didnt really feel sitting still she looks a little akward and leaning and she's not in he athletic shape she was in before pregnancy. Her confo can't be all that bad I went to state finals with her in 4-H when I was younger in halter. Anyways of course I've looked into to buying a young horse and raising it up the way I want and hey it's not like it's too late here this is a hypothetical breeding . And I see alot of potential in lil jet aswell he has a nice hip hopefully his back will the length I want it and his knees a set nicely he's not a badly built colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustangsalliy16 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ran across this thread and joined the forum, thought I might be able to jump in and some insight on Moose (Dun Faded My Genes) offspring, as I have a 2 year old daughter of his, and she is a wonderful young mare! I could not tell you enough good things about her, she is well built, has great legs, a beautiful face, an amazing disposition, and is extremely smart and willing to learn. I can't wait to have her under saddle next year, I just know she's going to make an awesome riding horse for me. 

I have heard nothing but good comments about his get from other Moose baby owners as well. If you are on Facebook, look up his page and check things out around there as well. There are a few videos of Moose on YouTube, containing some pictures and lots of saddled and unsaddled footage so you can see his whole body top to bottom. 
FlyingMooser - YouTube

If you have any questions contact his owners (Shannon and/or Gail)...they are both wonderful ladies. I primarily have chatted with Shannon, as I got my 2 yr old from her, out of one of her lovely mares....and she is honestly one of the nicest ladies I've done business with.
I'd be happy to share some pictures of my Moose baby too if you are interested, I'm waiting for things to green up a bit more for some new pictures, but I have some decent ones from last summer and fall that I'd be more than happy to share!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I would really love to see your mare. It bee nice to look at an older baby of his. As for mooses owner I've been talking to her and she sent me some confo shots of him and answering my questions very quickly.



Mustangsalliy16 said:


> Ran across this thread and joined the forum, thought I might be able to jump in and some insight on Moose (Dun Faded My Genes) offspring, as I have a 2 year old daughter of his, and she is a wonderful young mare! I could not tell you enough good things about her, she is well built, has great legs, a beautiful face, an amazing disposition, and is extremely smart and willing to learn. I can't wait to have her under saddle next year, I just know she's going to make an awesome riding horse for me.
> 
> I have heard nothing but good comments about his get from other Moose baby owners as well. If you are on Facebook, look up his page and check things out around there as well. There are a few videos of Moose on YouTube, containing some pictures and lots of saddled and unsaddled footage so you can see his whole body top to bottom.
> FlyingMooser - YouTube
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustangsalliy16 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is Bailey's full pedigree...
Jacs Bailey Quixote Quarter Horse

And some pictures of Bailey...
She continues to grow and mature so nicely, I can't wait to get some new pictures of her this spring!

From December 2011 (20 months old)










From October 2011 (18 months old)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











































From August 2011 (16 months old)
















(Below: This is her favorite toy, she literally lights up like a kid in a candy store when she sees me coming with it, she has a blast biting, kicking, pushing and chasing it all around the pasture....she's a character.)



















Let me know if you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help answer anything I can.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much your horse is very beautiful. I hoping to have one built very similar to yours.


----------



## Mustangsalliy16 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mustangsalliy16 said:


> Here is Bailey's full pedigree...
> Jacs Bailey Quixote Quarter Horse
> 
> And some pictures of Bailey...
> ...



She has such a sweet face. Beautiful!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

>


I really like the looks of her chest, forearms and legs. Very nice. I would love to see recent pictures of her and will look forward to your upcoming post with them!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know if this meets the criteria but I have to mention my mare's sire: One Impressive Beau.

Here's a video of him:







And while searching for the website for you, I found that it has been taken down  I don't know if they closed the ranch or what? Hmm...

Well this is my mare from him:


----------



## Mustangsalliy16 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kelly22790 said:


> She has such a sweet face. Beautiful!


Thank you!  Moose really puts pretty faces on his babies.



CLaPorte432 said:


> I really like the looks of her chest, forearms and legs. Very nice. I would love to see recent pictures of her and will look forward to your upcoming post with them!


Thank you very much, I too love her chest and she has really great legs! Its so fun to watch them grow, mature, and fill out....love her structure and am enjoying watching her grow up.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

That 'Dun Faded By Genes' looks more like a Perlino to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

horsemadgirl said:


> That 'Dun Faded By Genes' looks more like a Perlino to me.


He is a perlino dun.


----------

